# Why, exactly, do Jews hate white people?



## Honest Fan Soni-chan (Apr 12, 2021)

Frankists I understand. They hate everyone, including actual Jews, and have zero problems sacrificing them for the weird cult agenda. But actual, legitimate Jews I just don't get.

Sure, they got exiled because of conflicts with Rome, but that was one country that died a long time ago and most Jews didn't even live in Israel back then. And okay, there was religious conflict with the Christians, but most people don't really care about religion like that anymore. The very few people I've known to have real non-meme animosity towards them have pretty much either been stupid hillbillies who couldn't even define their problem or hardcore thought criminal types who read illegal books and have illegal conversations about historical stuff. I'd say a healthy majority of the white people I've known in person have generally been friendly to everyone if not Zionist evangelical nutjobs.

So, why isn't that returned? Why the legal hate speech on Twitter? The "fellow white people" shit, the racebaiting and illegal immigrantion stuff and calls for other groups to commit violence/genocide against ys, the constant drumbeat of covert war against our communities and institutions? What did we do to them that merits the level of ingrained hate that anyone with the eyes to see and ears to hear can't help but notice?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 12, 2021)

Jews hate everyone.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Apr 12, 2021)

>Joined at 5:00 pm today.  
Maybe there should be a minimum account age to post in the Autism Thunderdome.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 12, 2021)

Meat Pickle said:


> >Joined at 5:00 pm today.
> Maybe there should be a minimum account age to post in the Autism Thunderdome.


It's like you don't have fun.


----------



## mitzi (Apr 12, 2021)

You can't possibly be so stupid as to ask this question unironically, right?

The holocaust? The horrible presentation and hatred of them in the media? The caricatures? The amount of modern nazis?



Meat Pickle said:


> >Joined at 5:00 pm today.
> Maybe there should be a minimum account age to post in the Autism Thunderdome.


Second this shit. (And I've been here, officially, for less than a month.)


----------



## CumChalice.png (Apr 12, 2021)

Woah it's almost like heavily curated /pol/ webms don't cast anti-white sentiment in an even light. 

Where's lunacy when you need it?


----------



## FruitFighter (Apr 12, 2021)

Honest Fan Soni-chan said:


> Why do Jews hate white people?


Because the public line is that white people existing is always anti-semitic, regardless of context.
This is common knowledge, and asking the same questions for the millionth time won't change things.

Go back to /pol/ faggot.


----------



## RSOD (Apr 12, 2021)

Are you fucking serious illegal books have fun getting arrested for reading dr seuss and illegal conversations lol go fuck your self kikeboi


----------



## No Exit (Apr 12, 2021)

Whiteskins look like Jews and give them a bad name. I've met a lot of whites and they deserve all the bad shit Jews do to them.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 12, 2021)

Jews murdered God

God loves people

White men are the best of people 

God was a white man

So jews hate white men

God created men in his image

Jews are the synagogue of satan

Satan hates men

Jews do satan's work and their only goal, their only reason for existence is making men forget they are God's sons, created in the image of God


----------



## Honest Fan Soni-chan (Apr 12, 2021)

Meat Pickle said:


> >Joined at 5:00 pm today.
> Maybe there should be a minimum account age to post in the Autism Thunderdome.


I'm a long time lurker. I joined only to ask this.



Schmoochers said:


> You can't possibly be so stupid as to ask this question unironically, right?
> 
> The holocaust? The horrible presentation and hatred of them in the media? The caricatures? The amount of modern nazis?
> 
> ...


Nazis are definitely a growing demographic. Asking why is valid, but assuming it's because muh spiritual cancer or whatever like the media does clearly doesn't work.



FruitFighter said:


> Because the public line is that white people existing is always anti-semitic, regardless of context.
> This is common knowledge, and asking the same questions for the millionth time won't change things.
> 
> Go back to /pol/ faggot.


I don't even go on the chans let alone /pol/. Idk what they're talking about these days but probably something about Hitler or trans shit or whatever.


----------



## mitzi (Apr 12, 2021)

Honest Fan Soni-chan said:


> Nazis are definitely a growing demographic. Asking why is valid, but assuming it's because muh spiritual cancer or whatever like the media does clearly doesn't work.



Where... Where does it say that's what I've assumed?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 12, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Jews murdered God
> 
> God loves people
> 
> ...


This but unironically


----------



## Honest Fan Soni-chan (Apr 12, 2021)

Schmoochers said:


> Where... Where does it say that's what I've assumed?


I said the media assumes that. That's the standard narrative. "The gentiles (all 99.98% of humanity that isn't Jewish) are just evil and polluted with the curse of antisemitism. Esau hates Jacob." Meanwhile the problems I see people have with them involves some guy in a funny hat showing up at grandma's house demanding her property on threat of lawsuit (Brooklyn) or some weird cult moving into your village and trying to force their laws onto you (San Juan La Laguna) or all the Fellow White People fellow white peopling across social media about how nice it would be if all the minorities got together to kill us.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 12, 2021)

A lot of it is good old fashioned jealously, they've always felt "apart" from the rest of white societies going all the way back to the old days of Europe, a minority is always going to have at least a little jealously of the majority and this has especially been the case in America.

Another reason is good old fashioned fear, especially supercharged after the Nazis, they're racist basically, they look at a white man and they're minds go to "Nazi" the way a white racist looks at a black man and their minds instantly goes to "criminal"

And finally there's good old fashioned fear of the unknown, Jewish Religion and culture is pretty different than everything else, the more immersed in that culture you are the less you're going to understand outside cultures and the more you're going to inherently fear and dislike them.

They don't know what it's like to be a good old fashioned Christian church going white person, they don't understand why we do the things we do, therefore there's fear of the unknown.

Fear of the unknown can apply to non-Jews feeling about Jews of course, but it's even more so with Jews, your average non-Jew in America knows a little more about Jewish life than your average Jew knows what it's like to be a white southern Christian, Seth Rogen said in an interview once he had never even heard of Christianity until he watched the Blues Brothers of all things as a kid and the sight of a crucifix actually made him afraid, not knowing anything about it or what it meant, imagine living in America and thinking you don't have to tell your kids what Christianity is so they at least can understand what it is as part of our diverse society, meanwhile never once did I see a menorah as a kid and feel afraid or have zero understanding of what it was.

In other words Jews ironically aren't playing enough of the multicultural game they so like to promote, they aren't having enough empathy and understanding for people who aren't like them despite expecting everyone to have loads of empathy and understanding for them.

Jews are like any other group of people at the end of the day, the stereotype of them as literal monsters is hysterical nonsense, but being like any other group of people they are susceptible to aspects of human nature that can cause trouble, the ones I just cited, jealously, fear and fear of the unknown, the inherent bias one has towards their "in group" versus the "out group", but there's a lot of cultural baggage surrounding Jews that make it harder for them to understand this and harder for an outsider to speak fair criticism without it instantly being labeled anti-Semitism, as if any group of people should be above criticism and are absolutely perfect without any flaws, that just isn't the case for any group of people.


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 12, 2021)

It seems fairly obvious that once you set a group of people apart into an insular group they'll obviously begin to mistrust outsiders past a generation or two. Mistrust of course being a pretext for whatever other negative shit you'd like to add to the scenario. Jews aren't the only people who do this, they're just the oldest and strongest example of it.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 12, 2021)

they envy us for our morals.
Jews are comparable to white people when it comes to intelligence, but they lack the part of the brain that makes people do good things.


----------



## furūtsu (Apr 12, 2021)

The answer is very long and complex. 

As was mentioned upthread, highly insular and isolated communities tend to be hostile towards outsiders. That used to be Japan's attitude for a very long time before Matthew Perry came along, and it even persisted for a while after, until the nukings knocked it out of them.

Zionist Jews hate all Gentiles, not just whites. Whites are just the ones who kicked them out of their countries the most for their subversive tactics.

Also, most Jews in my experience are not like the small minority of crazy Zionists who are engaging in or encouraging the subversion and hostile takeovers of other countries. Although they typically stay silent since it benefits them not to oppose the rest of the tribe, they otherwise just want to lay back and live their lives like most people. The kosher deli owner down the street doesn't give a shit about White Replacement Theory or The Great Reset. 

But yeah, long and short of it is that they got kicked out of every country they tried to take over via subversion and slow, long game plays, so they've come to resent other peoples for getting to keep their own established nations and conquer others successfully. But that generalization applies more to the Finanzjuden and not the majority, who end up suffering the most from the scheming of their superiors. Shares some weird parallels to white SJWs when you think about it.


----------



## Just Dont (Apr 12, 2021)

Jews hate everyone. They are the most racist, most elitist pieces of shit on the planet.

They victimize themselves and throw pity parties using a made up event.

You will never see a jew with a black or asian friend.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

Jews aren't arrogant, just superior~


----------



## Honest Fan Soni-chan (Apr 13, 2021)

I don't have a problem with any other successful groups. I can't help but admire Overseas Chinese. Anywhere they settle they become "crazy rich" yet consistently stay out of politics and refrain from demanding their host community immediately take in a billion Pakistanis and sterilize its own children. Indian Americans also do extraordinarily well for themselves while bringing in minimal left wing extremism, porn, drugs, or other degeneracy. Diaspora Armenians follow the same pattern in contributing to their host society without demanding more recognition of the genocide and protection from any local Turks. Only one ethnic group has a clear and consistent history of trying to undermine anyone who takes them in.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 14, 2021)

With leftist “jews” a lot of it is insecurity about their identity. They want snowflake status. Being jewish means they’re different and gives them oppression points. Being an atheist with lighter skin and a vaguely Eurasian or Mediterranean background does not. They hate “whiteness” because in SJW speak white = vanilla, basic, unoppressed, and most importantly is at the bottom of the oppression stack. They feel this fear because they are deeply ingrained into SJWism and being a prole, a normie, is anthema. It’s the same reason middle class kids want to cut off their dicks and that’s why someone like ADF will claim to be latinx despite just having an Italian ancestor.

It also boils down to how we identify people. What makes someone German, jewish, American? I’d argue it comes down to shared values, customs, and language. If someone doesn’t speak the language, doesn’t participate in the customs, and doesn’t have the values they aren’t a part of the culture, at best they’re adjacent to it.

Some identities are more flexible, like American. A white southerner will have dramatically little in common with a white Bostonian or an asian Californian, but all can be Americans.

Other identities are more defined but inflexible like jewish, southerner, baptist, New Yorker, gay, etc. Being obsessed with New York doesn’t make someone a New Yorker. A woman who ships gay men isn’t herself a gay man (even if she surgically modified herself). Someone who was raised a Baptist but no longer believes or practices it, is no longer Baptist.
With Orthodox Jews it’s much simpler. Not unlike many other religions they see the ‘other’ as a sinful outsider.


Honest Fan Soni-chan said:


> I don't have a problem with any other successful groups. I can't help but admire Overseas Chinese. Anywhere they settle they become "crazy rich" yet consistently stay out of politics and refrain from demanding their host community immediately take in a billion Pakistanis and sterilize its own children. Indian Americans also do extraordinarily well for themselves while bringing in minimal left wing extremism, porn, drugs, or other degeneracy. Diaspora Armenians follow the same pattern in contributing to their host society without demanding more recognition of the genocide and protection from any local Turks. Only one ethnic group has a clear and consistent history of trying to undermine anyone who takes them in.


Are Jews some sort of hive mind? Do they all agree on everything all the time? Does the actions of one condemn the rest?

Some of the most die hard leftists are Chinese Americans and some have spied on the US for the CCP. Does that mean all Chinese are communists trying to undermine American society? There are conservative Jews as well and some of them sound like Evangelicals dissing on leftist Christians when it comes to discussing their counterparts on the left. So, I’d argue it’s wrong to lump them all together _even if_ you believe that a lot of Jews are trying to destroy the West.

The issue I have with a lot of jew posting is that until recently they didn’t have a state and still don’t have a centralized religion, so they really couldn’t coordinate on such a massive scale, especially before the existence of the telegram, internet, etc.

Even after the formation of the state of Israel, they’re not an economic or political powerhouse. Getting some directors and actors in Hollywood to tweet something if they wanted to is small potatoes compared to the military might of the US, the manufacturing capacity of China, or the economic leverage that oil brings Saudi Arabia (lol at Venezuela for somehow fucking that up).


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 14, 2021)

Jews are white though. It's more that the Lutherian Jews hate everyone not in their group because those are the people they need to kill to achieve a New World Order™.


----------



## Vapid_Idiot (Apr 14, 2021)

Because there are always a few bad apples in a bunch OP. As we grow older, we learn this, and try not to paint an entire group of people with one or two bad experiences.

I know I am new here, but I am sure there are forum members from all walks of life. Should we really be anti-semitic towards those who are Jewish and make assumptions about them? That's not very cool!


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 15, 2021)

There are both cultural and genetic answers to this question.

On a genetic level, there is low conscientiousness, high curiosity about new ideas, being prone to schizophrenia and generally a more fearful disposition. This is further compounded by the tradition of infant circumcision which results in a 5x longer period to disperse cortisol after a stress response (studies have been done).
This is also part of the reason why americans are on average more aggressive in response to stress impulses, btw.

On the other hand you have the cultural situation, where jews are taught that "they're not white they're jewish", to not give blood to gentiles on 9/11, they use the half fictitious holocaust narrative to scare each other into remaining cohesive to jewish community.

A rabbi's son once told me that jews in roman times started doing more excessive and better visible type of circumcision so that jews couldn't pretend to be gentiles in the bathhouse culture of the romans. I've never been able to corroborate that from another source and that brings me to the final point.

At its core jews believe in the value of lies and white people at its core believe in the value of truth. Even during the holocaust, jews told each other stories that were lies, of being skinned and made into lampshades, of being made into soap, of being led into shower rooms that were secretly gas chambers. It takes serious deprogramming to realise there isn't any good evidence for such gas chambers.
But it's not like jews weren't marginalised, machine gunned, treated like cattle and so forth. It's just that no one knows how to spin a story like a jew. Jews on the whole know how vulnerable white gentiles are to lies told boldly. Why would someone lie about that? Why would someone do so so brazenly?

It's not easy to maintain cohesion among your people, but telling kids that from one day to the next germans wanted to kill them for no reason whatsoever is a good tool to keep your children from making friends and fraternizing with them.

The holocaust narrative is currently more central to jewish identity, as studies have shown, than religion. Of course atheism is very common among jews, again as result of curiosity to new ideas.

The holocaust serves a dual purpose in that regard. It enables wealth transfer and things like the "jewish mineral claims against germany convention", yes that is a real thing, as well as Schultz saying things like "the German state exists only to protect the state of Israel", something that should get any politician lynched in social media. Because the narrative is there for gentiles to despise themselves as well as there for jews to fear gentiles and huddle together.

At that point any aggression is permitted, as well. Who cares if you steal some sheckels here and there if his ancestors tried to kill you wholesale? Jews are not immune to such self doubts or conscience. It's just that culturally their teachings permit and encourage it.

White christians learn "thou shalt not steal" and jews learn "thou shalt not steal from a jew".

Now that is the jewish side. What about looking through the other side of the lens? From jews at white people?

Here you have this people that supposedly care about truth, but on the whole are not very curious about new ideas. You look at politics or media, the vanguard where new things are happening and you look at the people you meet and it becomes easy to think that jews are 50% of the general population. Why are these whites so slow to adapt to new ideas and new reality? It's easy to see why  academics and politicians gain a favourable view of jews, seeing their high activity and success in these fields. So whites care about truth, but they are unwilling to see that homosexuals didn't choose to be so? Things have gone fast, but gay marriage is a fairly new and very much the result of jewish lobby and media (Biden famously commented that jews should be more proud of their leading role in that).

Here are these people that stole jewish religion and pretended the messiah had already come; a lie. Who seem to have constant amnesia about the harm they have inflicted on jews. Who are a death threat, a genocide around the corner. There is such fear of whites that many actions become understandable if you understand it is the fearful lashing out of a cornered animal. Even if that cornered animal isn't quite realizing it is very dominant in the household and a fair bit bigger than it thinks.


----------



## Honest Fan Soni-chan (Apr 15, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> There are both cultural and genetic answers to this question.
> 
> On a genetic level, there is low conscientiousness, high curiosity about new ideas, being prone to schizophrenia and generally a more fearful disposition. This is further compounded by the tradition of infant circumcision which results in a 5x longer period to disperse cortisol after a stress response (studies have been done).
> This is also part of the reason why americans are on average more aggressive in response to stress impulses, btw.
> ...


All of that does make perfect sense. Is there any real hope their culture can be fixed? Failing that, could we realistically peacefully separate ourselves from them?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 15, 2021)

Honest Fan Soni-chan said:


> All of that does make perfect sense. Is there any real hope their culture can be fixed? Failing that, could we realistically peacefully separate ourselves from them?


You can't fix someone else's culture, you can only defeat and suppress it. Certainly, they do not regard it as a problem, so they would resist outside attempts. In fact, any such attempts would be regarded as proof of the mortal danger they perceive to be in. Cornered animal, remember?

And peacefully seperate? Just look at how peaceful the EU response has been to Britain wanting to have just a little more separation. And that is grain of sand of seperation compared to an entire beach of having a kind of cultural seperation.

I mean there are only 3 countries in the world left without a rothschild controlled central bank, cuba north korea and iran. There are still few countries that can compete with the media force of the three american media entities that control basicly all non-internet media and the cultural mores that flow from that. And politically things don't seem much better, either.

Banking, culture, media, poltics. What type of organisation can compete with that? Perhaps the only one is religious organisation, but then catholics have to deal with the cia infiltration that put this pope there and protestants have to deal with the thousands of pastors that are pushing a more jewish interpretation of scripture.

I don't think the future is ever written and I do think there are always possibilities. But on the whole I regard the chance of a peaceful seperation slim, and a less peaceful one only slightly less slim.

Thats how it looks to me anyways. I don't know,I'm better at analysing the situation than identifying solutions.


----------



## Vingle (Apr 15, 2021)

True jews from Eastern-Europe are racist and based. Only the jews in media and those who are brainwashed by westernes are leftist cucks.

Dated 2 jews, I got a doctor grade in this.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Apr 15, 2021)

cause think this fucking shit is acceptable


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 15, 2021)

Jews aren't a homogeneous group and many consider themselves white.

They're spooked of anything that looks like white supremacy because of the holocaust. When you see an otherwise normal Jew freak out about imaginary nazis, that's probably why.



Honest Fan Soni-chan said:


> I don't have a problem with any other successful groups. I can't help but admire Overseas Chinese. Anywhere they settle they become "crazy rich" yet consistently stay out of politics and refrain from demanding their host community immediately take in a billion Pakistanis and sterilize its own children. Indian Americans also do extraordinarily well for themselves while bringing in minimal left wing extremism, porn, drugs, or other degeneracy. Diaspora Armenians follow the same pattern in contributing to their host society without demanding more recognition of the genocide and protection from any local Turks. Only one ethnic group has a clear and consistent history of trying to undermine anyone who takes them in.


The Chinese do not stay out of politics in much of the world. Heck, they're practically taking over certain countries. As for the Indians and Armenians, they have significantly less wealth and influence than Jews.


Stoneheart said:


> they envy us for our morals.
> Jews are comparable to white people when it comes to intelligence, but they lack the part of the brain that makes people do good things.


Tikkun Olam says otherwise. Many legitimately want to help, they're just going about it in a bad way.


----------



## Schway (Apr 15, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Tikkun Olam says otherwise. Many legitimately want to help, they're just going about it in a bad way.


If you go around judging people based on what they claim their intent is, you'll soon become puzzled as to why the whole world isn't singing kumbaya together.


----------



## Honest Fan Soni-chan (Apr 15, 2021)

It seems like the tikkun olam doctrine is the biggest culprit here then. We need to stop them from trying to "repair" us.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 15, 2021)

Schway said:


> If you go around judging people based on what they claim their intent is, you'll soon become puzzled as to why the whole world isn't singing kumbaya together.


For many of them (normal jews) it is the true intent, though. For others (let's call them boss jews) it's manipulation to gain more profit or power.



Honest Fan Soni-chan said:


> It seems like the tikkun olam doctrine is the biggest culprit here then. We need to stop them from trying to "repair" us.


It's part of it. There's other culprits too, of course, but others have already addressed them better than I could.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Dec 6, 2021)

Then they must hate themselves. Ashkenazi's are still fucking white no matter what stupid hat they wear. Many don't even have a drop of middle eastern blood.





Just another European ethnic group, Except this one managed to get control of a middle eastern country and control the central banks globally.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Dec 6, 2021)

Jews don't hate white people in particular it's just that Jews have a historical propensity for usery and undermining and subverting the cultures of the nations they reside in. It's a cultural aspect where Jews must help other Jews out even if the Jew in question is evil and the goyim is good. It's part of their historical survival strategy. This is why for thousands of years they've been considered akin to gypsies.


----------



## Bonesjones (Dec 6, 2021)

Jealousy. 









						The European Man Tweet Archive : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

The European Man tweets until April 2, 2019



					archive.org


----------



## AcidityLiquidity (Dec 6, 2021)

Ancient blood grudge against whites from Roman times- Hadrian did a number on them and they've plotted the downfall of the west ever since


----------



## JohnDoe (Dec 6, 2021)

AcidityLiquidity said:


> Ancient blood grudge against whites from Roman times- Hadrian did a number on them and they've plotted the downfall of the west ever since


Hadrian didn't do enough.



But essentially yes, White people are the only ones that have foiled Jewish plans for domination and they are pissed off about it.


----------



## Blackhole (Dec 6, 2021)

they big mad that they aren't as cool or good as white people (and that hadrian decked them in revenge for their horrible crimes) so now they need to destroy everything and kill all the goys because REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE FUCK GOYIM


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Dec 7, 2021)

Be Amerimutt, have you country be a global hegemony for several decades after participating in the very end of a world war and be the only place left with a strong ecomomy and stable government. 
Your country took into it every smart person in the world, creating a global brain drain.
Your country drove down multiple countries into the shitter for their economic benefits.
Your country always considered the idea of non-infinite growth as a dirty lie. 
Your country develops a culture of being self centred and fuck everyone else, cause I'M AN AMERICAN, BITCH!

70 years later. The post war money and advantages are all gone. All the smart people either had dumb kids or went someplace else. Countries piggy back off your overgrown military and don't pay squat. Multiple industries went bankrupt because they were either inefficient (automobile) or got moved to the third world to give the owners more cents. The new generation is stuck in self-centred debauchery, destroying their children's lives for likes. Unironically argue that "It must be those fucking Jews who destroyed America with their porn and tranny".


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Dec 7, 2021)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> Be Amerimutt, have you country be a global hegemony for several decades after participating in the very end of a world war and be the only place left with a strong ecomomy and stable government.
> Your country took into it every smart person in the world, creating a global brain drain.
> Your country drove down multiple countries into the shitter for their economic benefits.
> Your country always considered the idea of non-infinite growth as a dirty lie.
> ...


The United States became complacent with it's success decades ago. Nowadays, the country's military might is pretty much the only thing it still has going for it, and even then, there is much debate to be had about how much of that is illusory due to how much of the budget gets wasted thanks to bad management and practically non-existent auditing (see: Afghanistan).

Israel, by contrast, has a bite which can more than make up for it's bark: militarily, economically, academically, and technologically, and the fact that this tremendous success was achieved by a historically besieged minority who have endured centuries of persecution, sectarian conflict, and political opposition only to beat the odds and emerge victorious just makes the accusation that Jews must somehow envy or resent white American hicks who have achieved nothing of note themselves all the more baffling. Actually, it's not baffling; it's pure psychological projection.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Dec 7, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> Jews hate everyone.


Even Jews hate Jews.


----------



## byuu (Dec 7, 2021)

Whites have lower average IQ and are statistically more likely to commit violent crimes than Jews.
Seems pretty reasonable for Jews to hate the objectively inferior goyim.


----------



## BlerdBjern (Dec 7, 2021)

Because Jews are fundamentally evil.

Hitler did nothing wrong.


----------



## byuu (Dec 7, 2021)

BlerdBjern said:


> Because Jews are fundamentally evil.


Funny, that's what niggers say about White people...


----------



## BlerdBjern (Dec 7, 2021)

byuu said:


> Funny, that's what niggers say about White people...



Niggers are fundamentally stupid so of course they hate white people.

Just like Wiggers hate Black Americans.

Now Black American's? those guys are fine with white people, and White people are fine right back to them.

The jews though? they are the spawn of the traitorous Judah, who sold out his brother to egypt, but then still got BTFOED.


----------



## Calvin Coolidge (Dec 7, 2021)

byuu said:


> Whites have lower average IQ and are statistically more likely to commit violent crimes than Jews.
> Seems pretty reasonable for Jews to hate the objectively inferior goyim.


Jews do have a higher IQ, however I'd love to see a source regarding violent crime.  Given Ashkenazi Jews' tendency toward neuroses, I'd think the opposite.


----------



## Jarolleon (Dec 7, 2021)

It seems like a revenge thing. The Romans scattered them throughout the world, medieval Europe relegated them to a narrow range of professions, and then used them as a scapegoat whenever the going got rough. All the "anti-white" shit that Jewish groups push seems to be oriented towards putting us in the same position, whether it's mass immigration, reduction of birth rates, making in-group preference all but illegal for us but relentlessly encouraged for everyone else, and hiring discrimination in all front-facing fields. They want us to be the perpetual outsiders; surrounded by people different from us, constantly suspected of malfeasance, and propping up the economy through smart work that's ill-rewarded, just like they were in the Medieval Europe.


----------



## Opticana (Dec 7, 2021)

We're jealous of the physiognomy, fitness, and sexual conquests of the average A&H poster.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Dec 7, 2021)

It's worth mentioning that most of the Jews that are extremely vocal about hating white people are either Reform Jews, or secular Jews. The former barely practice Judaism at all, and the latter are just atheists with Jewish blood. There's a reason why whenever you look at some "fuck white people"' article's author, it's never "X was raised in an ultra-orthodox Jewish household", but instead "X was raised in a secular Jewish household". They're the Jewish equivalent of liberal Christians who've never stepped inside of a church and use the three bible verses they know to justify importing the entire third world.

The average Jew isn't stupid. They know that Muslims absolutely despise Jews, ever since Khaybar (though Muslims despise everyone, so that isn't much of a statement). They damn well know that flooding Europe full of Muslims and killing America will lead to Israel's inevitable death at the hands of the Islamic world. It's just that the average secular/Reform Jew doesn't care that much about Israel, they'd happily sign Israel and its millions of Jews to oblivion if it helps the cause of globalism. They might wear a Jewish facade, but their true religion is globalism.

On a partially-related note, it seems that Jewish chicks end up being coal burners more than white chicks, especially with the aforementioned Reform and secular Jews - so if that's part of their secret plan to subvert whitey, it's clearly backfiring.


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 7, 2021)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> Be Amerimutt, have you country be a global hegemony for several decades after participating in the very end of a world war and be the only place left with a strong ecomomy and stable government.
> Your country took into it every smart person in the world, creating a global brain drain.
> Your country drove down multiple countries into the shitter for their economic benefits.
> Your country always considered the idea of non-infinite growth as a dirty lie.
> ...


So are you saying jews don't hate white people? Because it's not like it's limited to America.


----------



## topsikrets (Dec 7, 2021)

Because regardless of whether or not they personally believe it on an individual level, all Jews are G-ds Chosen, and as such have every right to dominate the filthy subhuman goyim that fill this world.
Secular jews are the worst for though because they believe they need to prove themselves as jews, they're always the most the most vocal and active when it comes to attacking non-jews and defending jews.
Judaism as a whole is just an excuse for supremacism and I'm sick of people pretending that it isn't.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Dec 8, 2021)

Ser Prize said:


> So are you saying jews don't hate white people? Because it's not like it's limited to America.


I'll need to ask the Jewish hivemind what's it's thought about white people. 

I mean seriously, the vast majority of every population doesn't care about color and it's only people who involve themselves too much with politics have that kind of worldview. And at least from what I've seen online, USA jews just follow the gospel of the Democratic party so they would immediately stone trannies to death if the Dems leaders tell them to do so. 

As for outside the USA, the USA at least has somewhat of a large concentration of Jews and pozzed love for Israel to explain Jewish influence. Not so much so in Europe.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 8, 2021)

Because their holy books teach them to. Read dat Talmud.


----------



## Yuri_ (Dec 8, 2021)

Being a very money focused people, they gravitate towards that which offers the highest flow of wealth possible -- compounding interest. The problem of compounding interest is very simple -- assuming you can ensure that people pay their debts, you will eventually soak up all the wealth in the system, and all will be in debt to you. When all the wealth is soaked up and being sat on, the country can't really function, and the money lenders will be targeted. 

Had lending with interest been 100% banned for everyone, I suspect that there would have been far fewer jewish expulsions, and less bad blood between europeans and jews as a result.


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Dec 8, 2021)

Yuri_ said:


> Being a very money focused people, they gravitate towards that which offers the highest flow of wealth possible -- compounding interest. The problem of compounding interest is very simple -- assuming you can ensure that people pay their debts, you will eventually soak up all the wealth in the system, and all will be in debt to you. When all the wealth is soaked up and being sat on, the country can't really function, and the money lenders will be targeted.
> 
> Had lending with interest been 100% banned for everyone, I suspect that there would have been far fewer jewish expulsions, and less bad blood between europeans and jews as a result.


banning lending with interest, not being so central to the creation of American media juggernauts, and the enculturation and diversity-enhancement of Israel by importing refugees.


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Dec 8, 2021)

Modern Jews aren't Jews or Hebrews or whatever the fuck you want to call worshipers of the God of Abraham, Issac, Jacob, Elijah, and Isaiah. They're larpers, Christians and Muslims have more claim than all sects of the Rabbinical and Kabbalahic "Judaism".  It's more or less an ethnic identity rather than religious, the religion serves as a ritual to gatekeep, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## serious n00b (Dec 11, 2021)

mitzi said:


> The amount of modern nazis?


oh noes, those goddamn mixed kids on pol!


----------



## Dyn (Dec 11, 2021)

Jews don't hate white people, and the only people who think this are really fragile and insecure white people who want to blame racial paranoia on their failings in life.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Dec 11, 2021)

Jews hate White people because Jews hate Jesus.


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 11, 2021)

Yuri_ said:


> Being a very money focused people, they gravitate towards that which offers the highest flow of wealth possible -- compounding interest. The problem of compounding interest is very simple -- assuming you can ensure that people pay their debts, you will eventually soak up all the wealth in the system, and all will be in debt to you. When all the wealth is soaked up and being sat on, the country can't really function, and the money lenders will be targeted.
> 
> Had lending with interest been 100% banned for everyone, I suspect that there would have been far fewer jewish expulsions, and less bad blood between europeans and jews as a result.


I remember a rabbi straight up saying that jews caused WW2 because they refused to go along when the nazi party banned usury. You'd think it'd be an easy thing not to do for once.


----------



## RMQualtrough (Dec 11, 2021)

They don't. My best friend is Jewish. Actually all people who have treated me (a white Englishman) the best, have all been Jewish.


----------

